# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Молитва студента

## Irina

*МОЛИТВА СТУДЕНТА*

Избавь меня, Боже,

От декана рожи,

От контрольной близкой,

От оценки низкой,

От зачета стремного,

От стакана неполного,

От похмелья наутро

И от пары занудной,

От работы курсовой,

От лабы чумовой,

От задания индивидуального,

От друга в стельку пьяного,

От скуки и тоски,

От ответа у доски,

От нехватки друзей,

Да пивка мне налей,

Дай еды до отвала,

Чтоб плохо мне стало.

Дай мне выспаться сладко

В своей теплой кроватке.

Отвлеки, Боже, препода,

Чтобы шпор не заметил он.

Укажи мне на экзамене легкий билет,

Чтоб его лишь учил(а) я, остальные нет.

Зачет мне, о Боже, схалявь.

Степуху немножко прибавь.

Сессию отодвинь.

Вот и все... аминь...

----------

